# Governor linkage



## cecil14 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

I had to tear into the motor on my 2008ish Storm 2410 (same as the MTD) and now putting it back together I can't seem to get the governor linkage right. From all the exploded diagrams I can see I've got everything hooked up right, but so far as I can tell the governor is actually closing the throttle as the engine revs up. 

I posted over in the Troy-Bilt forum too, but this one looks to get a bit more traffic so I'm posting here, too. If anyone has any thoughts that'd be great. Some pics of the correct setup (or an actual tech manual) would be much appreciated as well.


Thanks everyone!

Anthony


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like your idle adjust (black screw) is pinning the throttle position.


----------



## cecil14 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nah, that's just a bad angle in the pic. The throttle moves freely. I fixed the other two links...gotta love imageshack. 

I found a video on youtube that goes through replacing the throttle linkage spring on a troy-bilt rototiller, so far as I can tell I've got everything hooked up correctly. I'm going to play with it some more this weekend, see how everything goes. It's been a couple weeks since I've been at it, hopefully something will jump out at me with a fresh look.


Thanks guys,


Anthony


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

So the governor is supposed to close the throttle, is the engine surging? What is the main problem?


----------



## cecil14 (Jan 28, 2014)

gusgt18 said:


> So the governor is supposed to close the throttle, is the engine surging? What is the main problem?


And that is a wonderful question...it's been since last year that I really played with it so I don't remember exactly what it was doing. That sounds familiar, though; surging much more pronounced than when it was new. I'll try to dig into it this weekend and see what I get.


Anthony


----------



## cecil14 (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright, so I played with it a bit more yesterday. It runs, runs really well, in fact. It doesn't seem like the governor is doing anything, though, she just runs at max throttle all the time. I checked and everything is moving nice and free. It's almost like the governor doesn't have enough umph to pull against the throttle spring?

I didn't think to mark the governor arm on the shaft before I took everything apart a couple years ago, so I don't know exactly where the two are supposed to go in relation to one another. Right now I have it set so the shaft is turned all the way closed (clockwise) against the little centrifugal cog inside the motor, and the arm is positioned so the throttle on the carb is all the way opened. 

Is there supposed to be some preload on the arm/throttle initially? This would be a whole lot easier if I could find a real service manual with tuning instructions.


Thanks,


Anthony


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The governor should only come into play when the machine comes under load. As the the rpms decrease, the centrifugal weights relax and move the governor arm which is attached to the throttle by the solid link. As rpms increase once again, the arm is released and returns to its static position with the help of its return spring. If you have no load, the engine rpm is entirely reliant on the throttle. MH


----------



## cecil14 (Jan 28, 2014)

I understand how it's supposed to work, I just can't MAKE it work that way.  Again, if I had the original setup instructions I'm sure I could get it tuned right, but since I can't find them I'm done messing with it.

I picked up a Predator from Harbor Freight yesterday for about $100. With about $20 in pulleys today I've got a nice shiny disposable motor. Anything happens to it I can bolt on another $100 throw away motor. My time is simply too valuable to me to spend countless hours on a crappy engine design.

Thanks for the help, though, guys. I do appreciate it. 

Anthony


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Cecil14, if you find a service manual or tuning instructions please share  I've been trying to find out the stators specs for light and hand warmer and it's like the engines don't exist


----------



## cecil14 (Jan 28, 2014)

If I do manage to come across something you bet I'll throw it up. I don't find that too likely, as that motor is pretty much dead to me, but if I do you'll know!


Anthony


----------

